# A Letter From My Daisy's Original Owner



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I received this letter from Daisy's original owner of 12-years. Her parents bought her Daisy for her 8th Birthday. She had gone off to college and Daisy was then left outside for a couple of years. When her dad was going to take Daisy to the pound, she contacted rescue. We have kept in touch for two-years now. Here's the letter:

Dear Debbie and Daisy,

I hope you guys had a joyous and blessed Christmas. It is such a comforting thought, to know that Daisy is being well taken care of and loved, the way God always intended. She is happy and healthy now, and that's all that matters. I miss seeing her little face. Please give Daisy a big hug and kiss for me. Tell her I will try to visit soon.

PS: I used your gift card to save a cat from the Animal Shelter


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness!! That poor girl.... she must have been really attached to Daisy and to have her parents treat her that way!!







And man is she ever lucky that Daisy found her way in to your home!! Thanks so much for sharing that!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet letter, and how *awesome* that she used your gift to give the gift of love to another being. I remember you recently telling the story of Daisy, how sad for that girl to learn of her parent's treatment of her beloved baby. But how wonderful everything turned out.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Oh my goodness!! That poor girl.... she must have been really attached to Daisy and to have her parents treat her that way!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, this girl loves Daisy with all her heart. She was always there for her girl, and was, most certainly there when she needed her the most. An "owner surrendered" dog of Daisy's age and poor health, would not have lasted a day in a kill shelter. She would have been euthanized. God bless her for taking the extra steps to save her girl.

And LUCKY me


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

That's such a touching letter. Bless her for loving Daisy, and giving you the chance to do the same!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

That was nice, she seems like such a sweet girl.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Thats so nice,you can tell what a sweet girl she must be.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow! How touching lucky Daisy and you.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Debbie, thanks so much for sharing that with us. I'm so glad that Daisy is with you and that her previous owner can keep in contact. She sounds like a wonderful young woman. How touching that she used her gift card to save a cat. She's awesome!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

This is a wonderful letter, Deb -- but YOU are amazing -- on lots of levels.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> This is a wonderful letter, Deb -- but YOU are amazing -- on lots of levels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your kind words mean so much to me. Thank you my friend


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What a sweet young lady...glad she's not like her parents!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> What a sweet young lady...glad she's not like her parents![/B]


Me too. I really see something in this young lady. She is wise beyond her years. I see another Mary Palmer in the making


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> What a sweet young lady...glad she's not like her parents![/B]


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I just want to thank you for sharing that truly touching letter with all of us. 

Daisy is very lucky to have you! It must be fate that brought the two of you together. I will never in my life understand how people can neglect or abuse any pet (or person for that matter!). Thank goodness there are people like you in the world.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sometimes it circumstances and nothing else that make people abandon their lovely pets. Thank goodness that Daisy was sent to rescue and then on to you. It's obvious that Daisy was very loves by her previous owner.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> I received this letter from Daisy's original owner of 12-years. Her parents bought her Daisy for her 8th Birthday. She had gone off to college and Daisy was then left outside for a couple of years. When her dad was going to take Daisy to the pound, she contacted rescue. We have kept in touch for two-years now. Here's the letter:
> 
> Dear Debbie and Daisy,
> 
> ...



Ahhhh Deb,

You have always told me this girl is good...(not like her horrid father) I am glad that you are there for Daisy, but it is always nice to know that Daisy was loved and still is...by not only you but her former owner. 

And, with your guidance...this girl might just make a wonderful resue person when she becomes a full on adult. 

Love you

Suz


----------

